# Tutorial - Smokey eyes with a touch of pink! *PIC HEAVY*



## nattyngeorge (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my day to night look!




​

*



*






What I used:
*FACE:* Studio Fix Fluid NC40, Ben Nye Concealer, Ben Nye Translucent Set Powder, Smashbox Soft Lights Blush in "Blushing Pink", MAC "Dame" Blush, MAC "Honour" blush for highlight.

*EYES:* HIP Paint in "Secretive" for a base, NYX "Black" eyeshadow, NYX Triple shadow palette in #36, MAC "Pink Venus" eyeshadow, MAC "Your Ladyship" pigment, L'Oreal extra intense liquid liner pencil in black, L'Oreal Extra Volume Collagen Mascara, Ardell #45 faux lashes

*LIPS:* MUFE lip liner in 4C & Revlon lipgloss in Pink Diamond.

*First,* I applied moisturizer to my face, applied concealer with my concealer brush and my foundation with my MAC 187 brush. Then, I set my foundation with powder. I use my blush brush for this, and sweep it all over my face. (I didn't take pictures of these steps because I didn't start my tutorial with a bare face.)

Now on to the eyes..

*STEP 1:* I take my L'Oreal HIP Paint and apply it all over my lid with the brush it came with, and then blend it with my finger tip.









*STEP 2:* I apply a thick layer of powder under my eyes without blending it. I do this when I apply black eyeshadow because it will have a tendency to fall on my cheek or under my eyes and it will be impossible to wipe off. The powder will catch the fall out and will easily wipe off later.






*STEP 3:* I coat my small crease brush with black eyeshadow, using a generous amount. I apply it in the crease of my eyelid and extend it out a little bit farther than where my eye ends. Then i continue sweeping it through my crease to create a smooth line all the way to about the inner corner of my lid. (pic 4)
















*STEP 4: *I take a little more black eyeshadow and bring my crease up a bit by sweeping my brush a long the top of where my eyeshadow ends.








*STEP 5:* I put more black eyeshadow on my brush and where the end of my crease is, I bring it down.








This is what my eye looks like so far...








*STEP 6:* I take another small crease brush and blend MAC "Pink Venus" eyeshadow into the black eye shadow. I rub the brush back and forth making sure to blend the two colors. Then, I blend my highlight (MAC "Your Ladyship" pigment) into the pink.





*Step 7: *Fill in the lid with gray eyeshadow. I used the middle color in the NYX palette. At this point, you can go over your black again if you want it darker.








*STEP 8:*Line under your eyes with black eye liner and then take black eyeshadow and smudge it all the way across your lower lash line. 















*STEP 9: *I lined my waterline with my eye pencil.








*STEP 10:* I took my contour brush and wiped off the powder from under my eyes. Then applied mascara, applied my false eyelashes and one more coat of mascara.















*STEP 11: *Done with the eyes! Now, I applied my blush, lip liner and lip gloss. And that's it! finally!











​


----------



## User38 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 30, 2009)

You are gorgeous and look fabulous! Great day to night tut! Love it!


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 30, 2009)

Sooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mely (Jul 30, 2009)

Love the color combo & step by step instructions. Very pretty look!


----------



## kariii (Jul 31, 2009)

you remind me of allysa milano. Very pretty!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 31, 2009)

so pretty and easy to follow!


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## yupitzTara (Aug 2, 2009)

this is really pretty and a great tutorial.  Now i want to try a smokey eye (i can never get it right).


----------



## nunu (Aug 2, 2009)

Lovely tutorial!!


----------



## Knut (Aug 2, 2009)

great look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 2, 2009)

stunning! and awesome tutorial.
you have nice teeth btw. >.>   <.<


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 3, 2009)

beautiful! great tut!
where's the "thank you" button?


----------



## ashpardesi (Aug 3, 2009)

gr8 look!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 4, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in love!


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very Pretty


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Oct 1, 2009)

I Loveee it! You know who you kind of remind me of...? The hostess in the movie "Waiting". She's very pretty too!


----------



## astrank (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## moonlit (Nov 18, 2009)

I love this tutorial.. Thanks so much!!


----------



## ladyx (Nov 24, 2009)

your so pretty! love the look!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

Love it! so beautiful!


----------



## kelyoung (Dec 15, 2009)

Great tutorial! And you are gorgeous!


----------



## makababy (Dec 28, 2009)

This is really pretty !


----------



## *Alessia* (Jan 13, 2010)

Woow! It's amazing!


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 16, 2010)

love it! gorgeous.. Loving your necklace in the "after" pic..!!


----------



## DamiaRose (Jan 18, 2010)

gorgeous look and has anyone ever told you, you look so much like Esmee Denters.


----------



## catz1ct (Jan 24, 2010)

This is great!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 25, 2010)

That is a really gorgeous look on you, and you did a great tutorial. Love all the step by step photos! They're very helpful--thank you


----------



## ethereal (Jan 26, 2010)

gorgeous look!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Jan 27, 2010)

I LOve this look ! Thanks so much for sharing! u look gorgeous too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you really helped me bc for the longest time i could not figure how how to blend for example the pink and black together but now that i used  the pointy brush like u used its perfect! 
I looked for pink diamond lipgloss but cant find it..is that the exact name? thanks


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## cimelleh (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful, thanks for the share!


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you for this very detailed tutorial.  I love it and you are beautiful!


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

So glam! I've seen a couple tuts where girls applied the crease color first... After this one I'm definitely trying it


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## michieme (Mar 8, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

this looks great on you!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Lyricallyness (Jul 19, 2010)

Yay! your from Chicago too!! Hello Make up Sister!!!


----------



## a A?I?N (Jul 21, 2010)

nice tutorial .


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

love this look


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

you have beautiful smile


----------



## dixie (Oct 30, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome! Love the Pink!


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## litelity (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for the tutorial! I'm NC40 too, and can't wait to try this look on me!


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 6, 2011)

So cute! you are so beautiful..


----------



## beezyfree (Oct 8, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

you are so pretty! I love the makeup!


----------

